# Help: How to disable the banner message



## Stark (May 31, 2011)

Hello,

I was wondering how I could disable or modify this message that shows when I log in

```
Copyright (c) 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1990, 1991, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California.  All rights reserved.
```

I've already modified the /etc/motd but it still shows up.


----------



## dthomas53 (Jun 1, 2011)

Don't be afraid to check the man pages. 

[CMD=""]man login[/CMD]



> ```
> Immediately after logging a user in, login displays the system copyright
> notice, the date and time the user last logged in, the message of the day
> as well as other information. [B] If the file .hushlogin exists in the
> ...



[CMD=""]touch ~/.huslogin[/CMD]

...should do it.


----------



## poh-poh (Jun 1, 2011)

Try removing/renaming/setting different path for copyright and motd files in login.conf and maybe set 
	
	



```
update_motd=NO
```
 in /etc/rc.conf. For example, copyright is set to a non-existing file by default for a reason: 





			
				&quot said:
			
		

> r70189[/url]"]There was, and should be, a distinction between the OS copyright message and the message displayed gratuitously to each user at login.  Because, well, they may be different, among other things, and boy can a copyright message each login consume some screen space.  If people really want to do this, they can copy /COPYRIGHT to /etc/COPYRIGHT.


----------

